# Can't find Sponsored Jobs for a graphic designer



## MrSwemmer (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi there.

I have been Australia for a year on a student visa and my visa expires in march of this year. I have just completed studying a cert iv in computer programming. I have four years experience as a graphic designer in South Africa.

I would really love to stay and work in Australia for a few years but because of my nationality I can't qualify for a working holiday visa.

Does anyone know of any recruitment agencies that could help me or do you know companies in this field that offer international sponsorship? Or even another route I could take to work and stay here here?

Thank you in advance for getting back to me


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

MrSwemmer said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have been Australia for a year on a student visa and my visa expires in march of this year. I have just completed studying a cert iv in computer programming. I have four years experience as a graphic designer in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Have you tried approaching companies directly, to initially see if they have an opening?


----------



## MrSwemmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I have applied for dozens of jobs but the problem is I'm unsure as to which companies offer sponsorship. Not all are able to. I keep getting told they don't do sponsorship or they will call me. Really has not been a successful turn. If I knew a few companies that dealt with this I would most definitely approach them.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Companies only offer sponsorship when they have a need & they only offer it to someone who can solve their problems, not to anyone.

The requirements change from one company to another everyday & even within the same company.

What I suggest is you first see if they are interested in what you have to offer, then ask them if they offer sponsorship.

Because if you ask them for sponsorship before they know anything about you, you will probably be less successful.


----------

